

JavaScript: When parseFloat is really needed - djgrave
http://dotnetfollower.com/wordpress/2011/09/javascript-when-parsefloat-is-really-needed/

======
bediger
Isn't this more a rant about why programming languages shouldn't overload '+'
to include string concatentation, as well as fixed-point addition and floating
point addition?

